# IRC Channel sto irc.freenode.org

## Deathwing00

Exoume kanali irc #gentoo-el sto irc.freenode.org

Peraste apo ekei kamia fora. To pio sigouro einai na me vrite.

----------

## SpecialM

exoume ftia3ei ena kanali sto Undernet opou onomazete #apoel osoi pistoi mporei na proselthoun

----------

